# spin bait 80



## hoochman2 (Aug 8, 2013)

anyone tried the spin bait 80 or as they call it spybaiting?


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 8, 2013)

I have not tried it, looks like a BB Boom knock off. I know a guy that fishes Burton that probably has one on order.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Fishlipps Revisited said:


>


I wasn't sure if that was for the new lure gimmick or the porstaf, but I suspect its both


----------



## evans_usmc69 (Aug 8, 2013)

Looks like a pretty cool bait, heard the Japanese have really been playing with the underwater prop baits. If they decide to make a 250 size, I might try it out


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 8, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> I have not tried it, looks like a BB Boom knock off. I know a guy that fishes Burton that probably has one on order.



It would probably work well on spots,but as far as being a big bass lure,I aint buying what dude is trying to sell!!!


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Aug 9, 2013)

looks like hes catching some big bass to me


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 9, 2013)

Go get your spin bait and replicate that at Lanier,and don't forget your good luck hat!!!


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 9, 2013)

TroyBoy30 said:


> looks like hes catching some big bass to me


I translated that Jaypan and he said next year they are coming out with a technique called Jitterbugging, its a bait with a spoon lip that walks on the surface. I am sure it catches fish, but it kills me how everyone runs out to buy something like its a new invention that you must have.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Aug 9, 2013)

that's funny....he said "if you can get the bait in front of the fish, it's a true Ace"......well, DUHHHHHHHHHHH....

show me some side by side comparisons....with another angler in the boat using another method....

I've said it a MILLION times....there is not a lure out there that won't catch a fish....but, is it SO much more effective that it makes it worth buying?...in most cases, the answer is "NO"......but, as long as people don't know any better, they'll believe dang near anything a "pro" stands there and tells them....especially if there's a video of it....

GEEZ!....I've got several "cast to catch" videos of big fish being caught on baits that don't cost an arm and a leg.....and, if I wanted to ruin some really good fishing holes, i'd post them.....but, as I have no financial interests in this, i'd rather have the good fishing holes....

but, spend away.....it keeps the tackle business going....and, I still need stuff like line, terminal tackle and such....lol


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Aug 9, 2013)

fish hawk said:


> Go get your spin bait and replicate that at Lanier,and don't forget your good luck hat!!!



not sure when you created your man crush on me and my hat, but it's cute.  or maybe youre just another LJ groupie who feels the need to take up for him since he cant do it on his own?

i guaranty you it will work on lanier for suspended fish.  which  is 90% of the year.  bunch of cheap old dogs here that seem to hate new techniques for some reason.

no one said you have to have it or that its a new invention.  you guys sure read a ton into posting videos

not sure how you consider $13 an arm and a leg unless your stuck in the 70's, cause you sure cant buy a spool of flouro for #13


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 9, 2013)

TroyBoy30 said:


> not sure when you created you man crush on me and my hat, but it's cute.
> 
> i guaranty you it will work on lanier for suspended fish.  which  is 90% of the year.  bunch of cheap old dogs here that seem to hate new techniques for some reason.


 that's me, I will stick to a swirly bird. actually I am glad to see the price is better, Most of these new gimmics sock it to you for $30+


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Aug 9, 2013)

TroyBoy30 said:


> not sure when you created your man crush on me and my hat, but it's cute.  or maybe youre just another LJ groupie who feels the need to take up for him since he cant do it on his own?
> 
> i guaranty you it will work on lanier for suspended fish.  which  is 90% of the year.  bunch of cheap old dogs here that seem to hate new techniques for some reason.
> 
> no one said you have to have it or that its a new invention.  you guys sure read a ton into posting videos




big difference between being cheap and smart enough to know a gimmick when you see one, and not blow $$ on it........and, I LOVE new techniques......I just haven't seen many truly NEW ones....lots of variations on a theme....

but, you go ahead on....like I've said...the tackle industry depends on a certain demographic...

and no one said that anyone said that anyone had to have it....who's reading stuff into stuff now?


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Aug 9, 2013)

whatever you say. 
this is expensive.  $13 is nothing for a lure

http://www.tackletour.com/reviewicast06lures.html


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 9, 2013)

this is expensive.  $13 is nothing for a lure

http://www.tackletour.com/reviewicast06lures.html[/QUOTE] That one will catch the big females.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Aug 9, 2013)

TroyBoy30 said:


> whatever you say.
> 
> this is expensive.  $13 is nothing for a lure
> 
> http://www.tackletour.com/reviewicast06lures.html



no...it's just wasteful when it's nothing special.......and, your opinion regarding fishing doesn't carry much weight with me (who am I kidding?..it doesn't carry ANY!)....I've never had to hire a guide to help me catch fish...especially on my home lake....I've always managed to find and catch my own.....so, you might consider keeping your snippy little remarks to yourself....


and, if I were cheap, I wouldn't have so much tackle around that my insurance company had to send an agent out to verify the worth of it before they'd write my policy......i'm just smart enough now not to buy stuff that ain't worth the $$....whether it's $13 or $1000....maybe you'll wise up one day and figure it out....but i'm not holding out much hope...


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Aug 9, 2013)

how do you know its nothing special?  have you tried it?  have you judged things all your life without trying them?  that was common back in your day

yea i never had to hire a guide on my home lake either.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Aug 9, 2013)

TroyBoy30 said:


> how do you know its nothing special?  have you tried it?  have you judged things all your life without trying them?  that was common back in your day
> 
> yea i never had to hire a guide on my home lake either.




if you have enough experience in an area, you can make sound judgments based on that....I know that may come as a shock to you....I don't actually have to jump off of a skyscraper to know that it's gonna hurt at the end...

and, you live in Lawrenceville, and you fish Lanier all the time...but, you hired Jimbo and Ryan Coleman....or, so said the threads you created....

interesting....but, hey, that's your story, so, stick to it...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=727881&highlight=

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=695848&highlight=


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Aug 9, 2013)

Skeester said:


>


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Skeester said:


>


 That's usually how they end around here. I couldn't remember your screen name in post two


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 9, 2013)

Good, gooood; let the hate flow through you!! -Emperor, The

It looks like it could do some good, I might even pick one up. 

$13 is pretty steep for me, but I am cheap AND grumpy.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Aug 9, 2013)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Good, gooood; let the hate flow through you!! -Emperor, The
> 
> It looks like it could do some good, I might even pick one up.
> 
> $13 is pretty steep for me, but I am cheap AND grumpy.



It looks like it could do some good, I might even pick one up. I wouldn't be a bit surprised, judging from some of your posts...

$13 is pretty steep for me, but I am cheap AND grumpy...i'm sure we could add to that list, but i'm just not going to bother with you..[/QUOTE]


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 9, 2013)

TroyBoy30 said:


> not sure when you created your man crush on me and my hat, but it's cute.  or maybe youre just another LJ groupie who feels the need to take up for him since he cant do it on his own?
> 
> i guaranty you it will work on lanier for suspended fish.  which  is 90% of the year.  bunch of cheap old dogs here that seem to hate new techniques for some reason.
> 
> ...


Tell me what that thang is gonna do that a suspending jerk bait wont do?New techniques ?You could put a couple props on a jerk bait and have the very same thing....And yes a suspending jerk bait will catch suspended fish but so will a rooster tail .....And what about the hooks?Look at em,A five lb. river bass would fold those up like origami.....I like fishing for spots with a jerk bait,you can normally catch them two at a time  and optimize your casting!!!When you  get as good as the BASS NINJA in the video and start calling your bites,let me know!!!


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Aug 9, 2013)

fish hawk said:


> Tell me what that thang is gonna do that a suspending jerk bait wont do?New techniques ?You could put a couple props on a jerk bait and have the very same thing....And yes a suspending jerk bait will catch suspended fish but so will a rooster tail .....And what about the hooks?Look at em,A five lb. river bass would fold those up like origami.....I like fishing for spots with a jerk bait,you can normally catch them two at a time  and optimize your casting!!!When you  get as good as the BASS NINJA in the video and start calling your bites,let me know!!!



I had the EXACT same thoughts about the jerkbait thing....or....a weighted Dying Flutter....


----------



## fburris (Aug 10, 2013)

Good to see you posting again Lipps! Even if you are young and grumpy. LOL. I miss all those good posts you use to share. And all those cloudy, white skies that were in the background. Let's see some spinnerbait fish.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Aug 10, 2013)

fburris said:


> Good to see you posting again Lipps! Even if you are young and grumpy. LOL. I miss all those good posts you use to share. And all those cloudy, white skies that were in the background. Let's see some spinnerbait fish.



LOL.....grumpy, yes....young, I WISH!!!

I hope to have a couple of pics to post real soon of some fish caught on those old ABUs I got....that's my #1 priority now...and, if it takes me more than a week, i'm REALLY gonna be grumpy!!

can't guarantee what they'll come on, but, a spinnerbait WILL get tossed a few times...lol


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 12, 2013)

Fishlipps Revisited said:


> It looks like it could do some good, I might even pick one up. I wouldn't be a bit surprised, judging from some of your posts...
> 
> $13 is pretty steep for me, but I am cheap AND grumpy...i'm sure we could add to that list, but i'm just not going to bother with you..


[/QUOTE]

Wow, just wow. 

What in the world did I do to YOU?


----------



## jalawson (Aug 12, 2013)

From the video:  "It's for neutral fish...fish in neutral modes".  What does that even mean?  I guess if I had my choice, I would want my fish to be in "Drive" mode....or maybe L1 or L2.  If they were in "Reverse", it wouldn't be fair because they would be backing into the lure.  

This is nothing new.  The "technique" and the words used are designed to make one think that the lure is legitimate, different, and scientific.  But honestly, is this "new"?  I don't think so.  And I agree with others.  See how this "new" technique works next to something tried and true.  I would put experience up against anything new on the market these days.  Nothing beats it.  The best lures in my tackle box cost far less than $13.00.  To me, that is very expensive for a lure.  Time and time again in the past I  have gone out trying some "new" lure or technique only to find myself slipping slowly back to what has always worked.  The real trick is finding out what that is for you.


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 12, 2013)

I needed some replacement frogs and I tossed one of these things in the cart at check out.  We will see what it will do. Its not my style so I guess I will toss it in the boat slips and see if it will coax a largemouth.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Aug 12, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> I needed some replacement frogs and I tossed one of these things in the cart at check out.





I might have kept that to myself....LOL


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 12, 2013)

Fishlipps Revisited said:


> I might have kept that to myself....LOL



 The staff is hard headed


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 13, 2013)

jalawson said:


> From the video:  "It's for neutral fish...fish in neutral modes".  What does that even mean?  I guess if I had my choice, I would want my fish to be in "Drive" mode....or maybe L1 or L2.  If they were in "Reverse", it wouldn't be fair because they would be backing into the lure.
> 
> This is nothing new.  The "technique" and the words used are designed to make one think that the lure is legitimate, different, and scientific.  But honestly, is this "new"?  I don't think so.  And I agree with others.  See how this "new" technique works next to something tried and true.  I would put experience up against anything new on the market these days.  Nothing beats it.  The best lures in my tackle box cost far less than $13.00.  To me, that is very expensive for a lure.  Time and time again in the past I  have gone out trying some "new" lure or technique only to find myself slipping slowly back to what has always worked.  The real trick is finding out what that is for you.



It's all about sales training and dancing monkeys. The guy in the video was in "break open your wallet mode".


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 13, 2013)

mtr3333 said:


> It's all about sales training and dancing monkeys. The guy in the video was in "break open your wallet mode".


 He didn't get me, I am in the cheap and grumpy camp. With all the debate, I am going to give this a proper test with another angler using a time tested swirly bird, I might even break out the 30 year old Blakemore's to see if it can compete with the old stuff


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 13, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> He didn't get me, I am in the cheap and grumpy camp. With all the debate, I am going to give this a proper test with another angler using a time tested swirly bird, I might even break out the 30 year old Blakemore's to see if it can compete with the old stuff



Some Hellbenders and Lazy Ikes ought to show them something new and different...   again.


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 19, 2013)

So the box arrived, I think I will have to save this for allatoona, the props are thin as paper. It is surprising heavy for how small it is, but not very durable. Looks like the props will break off after being bent back and forth on hook sets. I doubt it will catch 10 fish before prop failure.

I will tie it on next trip and see if I can catch a few on it.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 19, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> So the box arrived, I think I will have to save this for allatoona, the props are thin as paper. It is surprising heavy for how small it is, but not very durable. Looks like the props will break off after being bent back and forth on hook sets. I doubt it will catch 10 fish before prop failure.
> 
> I will tie it on next trip and see if I can catch a few on it.


Ganbatte!!!


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Aug 20, 2013)

evans_usmc69 said:


> Wish I could be like fishlipps though, spending $2 or so to make his own spinnerbaits and splurging on $1-$5 walmart bargain bin cranks baits....tie them on and catch 1,000+ fish every year over 5lbs and multiple DD's. Oh well, I'll just continue to throw my $200+ lures that weigh 4 to 14oz and keep trying to catch my FIRST DD.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## evans_usmc69 (Aug 20, 2013)

Fishlipps Revisited said:


> evans_usmc69 said:
> 
> 
> > Wish I could be like fishlipps though, spending $2 or so to make his own spinnerbaits and splurging on $1-$5 walmart bargain bin cranks baits....tie them on and catch 1,000+ fish every year over 5lbs and multiple DD's. Oh well, I'll just continue to throw my $200+ lures that weigh 4 to 14oz and keep trying to catch my FIRST DD.
> ...


----------



## j_seph (Aug 20, 2013)

Anyone seen TroyBoy


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Aug 20, 2013)

evans_usmc69 said:


> Fishlipps Revisited said:
> 
> 
> > No problem at all! You guys think all posts on here are to start something?? If anything I was giving you props my friend for being able to catch the amount of big fish you do. I can't do it, tried for many years...but doing much better now with swimbaits though.
> ...


----------



## evans_usmc69 (Aug 20, 2013)

Wasn't sure on the exact number, just knew you slayed em on a spinnerbait. I caught a few ever now and then, but nothing like the amount you catch. I honestly wasn't trying to get a negative response though, my bad. 

Guess what I was getting at is that guys like you could catch fish on cigarette butts all day and guys like me have trouble with the best baits out there.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Aug 20, 2013)

evans_usmc69 said:


> Wasn't sure on the exact number, just knew you slayed em on a spinnerbait. I caught a few ever now and then, but nothing like the amount you catch. I honestly wasn't trying to get a negative response though, my bad.
> 
> Guess what I was getting at is that guys like you could catch fish on cigarette butts all day and guys like me have trouble with the best baits out there.



then, I appreciate the compliment, and apologize for the misunderstanding....

but, i'm so used to getting cheap shots, that it's often hard to see the difference....and, from some of your videos I've seen, you seem to do OK....

my bad, too...


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 20, 2013)

Just saw this article. Thought it has some merit to this discussion.

http://www.bassmaster.com/blog/truth-about-equipment


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Aug 20, 2013)

Dustin Pate said:


> Just saw this article. Thought it has some merit to this discussion.
> 
> http://www.bassmaster.com/blog/truth-about-equipment



BINGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I don't disagree with one single word.....


----------



## TIGHTLINES44 (Aug 20, 2013)

X2. Great article.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 20, 2013)

evans_usmc69 said:


> IMO, the bait is at least worth checking out. Their jerkbaits are really nice too, but it's nothing new either and at $13 each, you guys might not be able to convince the wife to buy one. It seems that the most $ guys are willing to pay on here is $5 and it better come with at least 10-20 lures inside that pack
> 
> Oh well, I'll just continue to throw my $200+ lures that weigh 4 to 14oz and keep trying to catch my FIRST DD.
> 
> You only live once so do you what you love, whether that be catching big fish on $2 lures or $400 swimbaits. No reason to talk trash about either way because it both gets the job done. You enjoy your older Abu's, I enjoy my super tuned Calcutta 401 TE's and Curado 301's. Not sure what rods you enjoy, but I'm all about my Low Down Custom swimbait rods that are of course "over-priced" at $200-350+.  Plus they look funny because of the spiral wrapping....just a gimmick of course



Let me get this right........You You spent $200.00 for a swim bait?


----------



## Joel (Aug 20, 2013)

fish hawk said:


> Let me get this right........You You spent $200.00 for a swim bait?



Just on his cheap ones


----------



## evans_usmc69 (Aug 20, 2013)

fish hawk said:


> Let me get this right........You You spent $200.00 for a swim bait?



  Just on a few of em


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 20, 2013)

evans_usmc69 said:


> 2 of my swimbait friends with some spybait fish. Colby Pearson on the left and Jimmy Huynh on the right(also the same guy that had a 10+ CHOKE a Custom Mother.....couldn't resist, had to add that pic too!). Still haven't tried the bait yet, but the guy from Duo Realis - David Swendseid, is a pretty good guy and stays on top of the new Japanese techniques. He's one of the main reasons we can enjoy the flick shake(well, if you haven't tried it.....don't  ). And if you do get a chance to talk to him on the phone, expect to be there for a while. I've never had a phone conversation with him for less than 30 minutes!!!!
> 
> IMO, the bait is at least worth checking out. Their jerkbaits are really nice too, but it's nothing new either and at $13 each, you guys might not be able to convince the wife to buy one. It seems that the most $ guys are willing to pay on here is $5 and it better come with at least 10-20 lures inside that pack
> 
> ...



The second pic,the one with the spin bait like the one Sinclair 1 bought,good choice sinclair.That bass is not that big.Take in consideration the small stature of the Japanese fellow and how he's holding the fish away from his body plus the skinny fish ,you have 6 lbs max.Also something's up with the pic or his eyebrows one .cant figure it out!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 20, 2013)

evans_usmc69 said:


> Just on a few of em



Whew.You just made me bust out in a sweat!!!So what makes them worth $200.00?


----------



## littlejon (Aug 20, 2013)

You know, the Alabama rig was on sale at Wally world for $4 the other day. Where did it start?


----------



## evans_usmc69 (Aug 20, 2013)

fish hawk said:


> Whew.You just made me bust out in a sweat!!!So what makes them worth $200.00?



It all depends on the bait. My most expensive are hand carved Japanese wood baits made by Roman Made. Some because they are really rare, 3:16s, Deps, etc. Can you catch big fish on a 2 cent worm? Of course you can! I just prefer to use the big swimbaits and when you get into big swimbaits, if you want to do it right, you're gonna be spending a lot of $$$. I've seen and caught more big fish since I started using them....all personal preference, different strokes for different folks. One good thing about the more expensive swimbaits, if you decide to sell, you can usually get most of your $ back. It's definitely not for everyone but I have had more fun since I started throwing 8"-13"(3oz-14oz) than I ever did throwing normal baits....and that my friend is what it's all about


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 20, 2013)

evans_usmc69 said:


> It all depends on the bait. My most expensive are hand carved Japanese wood baits made by Roman Made. Some because they are really rare, 3:16s, Deps, etc. Can you catch big fish on a 2 cent worm? Of course you can! I just prefer to use the big swimbaits and when you get into big swimbaits, if you want to do it right, you're gonna be spending a lot of $$$. I've seen and caught more big fish since I started using them....all personal preference, different strokes for different folks. One good thing about the more expensive swimbaits, if you decide to sell, you can usually get most of your $ back. It's definitely not for everyone but I have had more fun since I started throwing 8"-13"(3oz-14oz) than I ever did throwing normal baits....and that my friend is what it's all about


It makes more sense to me that people buy into these high dollar one of a kind swimbaits, then it does to actually think someone has really found a new color rubber worm.


----------



## evans_usmc69 (Aug 20, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> It makes more sense to me that people buy into these high dollar one of a kind swimbaits, then it does to actually think someone has really found a new color rubber worm.



It's all just personal preference man. Some guys really get into new colored worms. I know one guy that would buy a pack of zoom worms and only use the ones that had a certain amount of flake in it, the rest went into the trash  When it comes down to it, it's all about confidence. I have more confidence in 8"+ baits than I have/ever had in regular baits. I always hear guys tell me: "you need to try a [insert bait they just caught a few 3-4lbers on]" and I just nod my head and agree. Once the trolling motor goes into the water, you might find a 7" bait on one of my rods, but I doubt it because under 8" just doesn't do it for me. Wish they would come out with a 250(9.8") size of this spinbait the original post was started about


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 21, 2013)

evans_usmc69 said:


> It all depends on the bait. My most expensive are hand carved Japanese wood baits made by Roman Made. Some because they are really rare, 3:16s, Deps, etc. Can you catch big fish on a 2 cent worm? Of course you can! I just prefer to use the big swimbaits and when you get into big swimbaits, if you want to do it right, you're gonna be spending a lot of $$$. I've seen and caught more big fish since I started using them....all personal preference, different strokes for different folks. One good thing about the more expensive swimbaits, if you decide to sell, you can usually get most of your $ back. It's definitely not for everyone but I have had more fun since I started throwing 8"-13"(3oz-14oz) than I ever did throwing normal baits....and that my friend is what it's all about


I can understand the collectable aspects of this type bait.$200 to $400 is a lot of money for a fishing lure but if that's what floats your boat,more power to ya.....I've caught more big bass on a zoom junebug lizard than anything else.


----------



## Red Sticks (Aug 21, 2013)

> When it comes down to it, it's all about confidence.



That's a big part of it. I could never spend that kind of money on a lure, but I understand where you're coming from. After going a while without catching a fish, I have to go buy something new just to break the monotony. Difference is, I look in the clearance bins first. Some of my most productive lures have come from there. And it seems whenever I do buy something new, I usually catch something on it. I may not continue to catch fish on it, but there seems to be some kind of charm on something new, and I think it's really just the confidence factor.



> Wish they would come out with a 250(9.8") size of this spinbait the original post was started about



If you're willing to pay $200 for it, there's probably someone on here who can make it custom for you. I'd do it myself if I had a lathe.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 21, 2013)

Red Sticks said:


> If you're willing to pay $200 for it, there's probably someone on here who can make it custom for you. I'd do it myself if I had a lathe.



For $200 bucks I'll carve that thing out of cedar with an old buck knife myself and sell it to ya!


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 21, 2013)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> For $200 bucks I'll carve that thing out of cedar with an old buck knife myself and sell it to ya!


Just don't use dowels from home depot and chicken feathers or you will hear from our lawyer.

I actually paid more for that tiny wooden popper in the picture to replace a lure I lost after 20 years and probably a thousand fish. It was a Lee Sisson custom from back when he was a small shop. I hated to spend $17 bucks on a production lure, but it was the closest I could find to the custom. I would give a hundred bucks for the old lure back but its swimming around Sinclair right now. 

It was wooden, trout colored, looks like it was dragged down the highway and had a crack down the whole length.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 21, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> Just don't use dowels from home depot and chicken feathers or you will hear from our lawyer.
> 
> I actually paid more for that tiny wooden popper in the picture to replace a lure I lost after 20 years and probably a thousand fish. It was a Lee Sisson custom from back when he was a small shop. I hated to spend $17 bucks on a production lure, but it was the closest I could find to the custom. I would give a hundred bucks for the old lure back but its swimming around Sinclair right now.
> 
> It was wooden, trout colored, looks like it was dragged down the highway and had a crack down the whole length.



That's a good lookin lure, then. 

Sorry for your loss. 

If the dowel is cedar then it's not breach of contract, since all I said was cedar...


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 21, 2013)

evans_usmc69 said:


> It's all just personal preference man. Some guys really get into new colored worms. I know one guy that would buy a pack of zoom worms and only use the ones that had a certain amount of flake in it, the rest went into the trash  When it comes down to it, it's all about confidence. I have more confidence in 8"+ baits than I have/ever had in regular baits. I always hear guys tell me: "you need to try a [insert bait they just caught a few 3-4lbers on]" and I just nod my head and agree. Once the trolling motor goes into the water, you might find a 7" bait on one of my rods, but I doubt it because under 8" just doesn't do it for me. Wish they would come out with a 250(9.8") size of this spinbait the original post was started about


The porstaf just received the 800 series.


----------



## evans_usmc69 (Aug 21, 2013)

I just thought I had a rod that could handle any bait


----------



## Old_Dirt (Aug 21, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> The porstaf just received the 800 series.




Where did you get that little boat??


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 21, 2013)

Old_Dirt said:


> Where did you get that little boat??


Back in the good ole days they sent you a replica when you bought a Ranger. Don't know if they still do now days. It had my name on it and M1 tourney qualifier.
I fished tourneys back then, but I don't think my standings qualified me, I think it was just shelling out the money for a new boat that put me in the M1


----------



## evans_usmc69 (Aug 21, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> Back in the good ole days they sent you a replica when you bought a Ranger. Don't know if they still do now days. It had my name on it and M1 tourney qualifier.
> I fished tourneys back then, but I don't think my standings qualified me, I think it was just shelling out the money for a new boat that put me in the M1



Didn't even realize that, thought it was a cheap little BPS kids toy, but upon closer inspection, wow that's pretty amazing


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 21, 2013)

evans_usmc69 said:


> Didn't even realize that, thought it was a cheap little BPS kids toy, but upon closer inspection, wow that's pretty amazing


Yeah, its pretty top notch, has snaps on the seats, wires for trolling motor, carpeted trailer bunks and the rod holder actually works. Maybe someone will advise if you still get them?


----------



## evans_usmc69 (Aug 21, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> Yeah, its pretty top notch, has snaps on the seats, wires for trolling motor, carpeted trailer bunks and the rod holder actually works. Maybe someone will advise if you still get them?



That's awesome! Even though I can afford some pricey swimbaits, don't think I can afford a new ranger


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 22, 2013)

evans_usmc69 said:


> It all depends on the bait. My most expensive are hand carved Japanese wood baits made by Roman Made. Some because they are really rare, 3:16s, Deps, etc. Can you catch big fish on a 2 cent worm? Of course you can! I just prefer to use the big swimbaits and when you get into big swimbaits, if you want to do it right, you're gonna be spending a lot of $$$. I've seen and caught more big fish since I started using them....all personal preference, different strokes for different folks. One good thing about the more expensive swimbaits, if you decide to sell, you can usually get most of your $ back. It's definitely not for everyone but I have had more fun since I started throwing 8"-13"(3oz-14oz) than I ever did throwing normal baits....and that my friend is what it's all about


What makes the high dollar swimbait better than one like this?
http://www.swimbait.com/hps90.htm
http://www.outkastfishingtackle.com/Big_Hammer_s/79.htm


----------



## evans_usmc69 (Aug 22, 2013)

fish hawk said:


> What makes the high dollar swimbait better than one like this?
> http://www.swimbait.com/hps90.htm
> http://www.outkastfishingtackle.com/Big_Hammer_s/79.htm



Man there is absolutely nothing wrong with a big hammer, those things get bit! I've personally never thrown them, but I've had more than a few catch fish out of the back of my boat, just not my style man. Here's a nice video of the big hammers underwater:



See how the tail rolls? That definitely works in a finesse 3-5" size but I'm just not so sure how it would do on a 9" bait. 

Also, really sorry for getting this thread so off topic. This will be my last post in here unless it pertains to the Duo Realis Spinbait 80. If you have questions or want to discuss other swimbaits, I will gladly discuss them in a different thread or by private message


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 23, 2013)

evans_usmc69 said:


> Man there is absolutely nothing wrong with a big hammer, those things get bit! I've personally never thrown them, but I've had more than a few catch fish out of the back of my boat, just not my style man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The big hammer is an awesome bait for winter time stripers!!!But back to the spin bait though.For about the same money you could get the 5"  Yo Zuri edge trembler,which to me is a lot better built bait  .
http://yo-zuri.com/Products/Edge_Minnow_Series/details/Edge_Trembler_Minnow.html
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpageHDRYOZURI-YZET.html


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 3, 2013)

I tried the spinbait 80 Not impressed at all, it don't really roll or wobble and the blades are so small I doubt a fish could even see them and they sure cant hear them because they barely spin. 

I guess it works for the technique they claim, but its not for me. So I will be throwing this bait on the side of the road in Woodstock, I will post where I tossed it and who ever wants it can go get it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 3, 2013)

I've fished out of boats that didn't cost more than $200.


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 3, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> I've fished out of boats that didn't cost more than $200.


Me too, that's why I bought a new boat, I spent more time trying to start it at the ramp and bailing water.


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 3, 2013)

Skeester said:


> Just mail it to me and I'll catch some fish on it and post.


pm your address and its on the way.


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 3, 2013)

Skeester said:


> pm sent.
> 
> I've caught them on a broom stick at Burton, I'll put it to the true clear water test ;D
> 
> the one and only BB BoB


 Heading your way, no match for the BB BoB though.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 3, 2013)

Skeester said:


> pm sent.
> 
> I've caught them on a broom stick at Burton, I'll put it to the true clear water test ;D
> 
> the one and only BB BoB





sinclair1 said:


> I tried the spinbait 80 Not impressed at all, it don't really roll or wobble and the blades are so small I doubt a fish could even see them and they sure cant hear them because they barely spin.
> 
> I guess it works for the technique they claim, but its not for me. So I will be throwing this bait on the side of the road in Woodstock, I will post where I tossed it and who ever wants it can go get it.



Smoke and mirrors........The Bass Ninja sure made it look good though.


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 3, 2013)

fish hawk said:


> Smoke and mirrors........The Bass Ninja sure made it look good though.


I am sure skeester will catch some deep fish on it, but for me it was the same as reeling in a Senko after I missed my spot. It doesn't fall any better than a senko either.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Sep 4, 2013)

wow....i'm shocked....


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Fishlipps Revisited said:


> wow....i'm shocked....


I applied the "earn a spot in the tackle box" approach. This one didn't quite make it.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Sep 5, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> I applied the "earn a spot in the tackle box" approach. This one didn't quite make it.



imagine that....


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Sep 9, 2013)

and, I think you missed the whole point of this post.....but, your heart seems to be in the right place..


----------



## ugabowhunter (Sep 9, 2013)

Fishlipps Revisited said:


> and, I think you missed the whole point of this post.....but, your heart seems to be in the right place..



I guess I have. I read most of the threads, but I guess i missed the jist of it. I will delete my thread, then.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Sep 9, 2013)

ugabowhunter said:


> I guess I have. I read most of the threads, but I guess i missed the jist of it. I will delete my thread, then.



no point to that..... you were trying, man....

but the whole thing is trying to determine the difference between a gimmick and a true innovation....which this one didn't seem to be...innovation, that is...lol


----------



## ugabowhunter (Sep 10, 2013)

I don't think there are any "true" innovations out there except for electronics. Hydrowaves, a-rigs, UV colors, LED's, etc. might help just a little bit, but if they were true innovations, every bass fisherman out there would have them. 

The only true innovation I know off in the past several decades has been soft plastics and deep diving crankbaits. Granted, I am young and not the best fisherman, though.


----------

